# 06a block decking question



## Luisgti1.8tbt (Aug 10, 2018)

Does anybody know what will be the effects of decking a block around 1.4mm speaking of stroke? Doing an experiment with a piston that c/d is 1.4mm shorter than stock.thanks


----------

